# [php] zahl gerade oder ungerade



## cater (18. Juli 2001)

hey leutz

wie kann ich per php rausfinden, ob eine zahl gerade oder ungerade ist? ich hab zwar ein mächtig fettes buch, aber das hilft mir in diesem punkt nicht weiter..

danke

..und jetzt ess ich erstmal was...man hab ich hunger *s*


----------



## Dunsti (18. Juli 2001)

hm ... ob gerade oder ungerade heißt doch in anderen Worten: ohne Rest durch 2 teilbar oder nicht.  


```
if ($zahl % 2 == 0) {
   //$zahl ist gerade
}
else {
   //$zahl ist ungerade
}
```

oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler ?  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cater (18. Juli 2001)

hähä  

hätt ich ja auch allein drauf kommen können *peinlichpeinlich*

danke


----------

